# Opinions on sukenari



## Ravipops (Apr 20, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has opinions on the quality of sukenari honyaki blades. They seem to be fairly inexpensive and easy to find compared to other honyaki blades. Any imput from an owner about their performance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 20, 2016)

There are a few people who do or did own them. Maybe tj can chime in but I'm not sure if he ever got a chance to use his. 

I have been very happy with their offerings but I haven't tried any of the honyaki nor would I have anything to compare it too.

I am not sure if this is a case of "too good to be true" or if they are just relatively unheard of and therefore do not command high prices. If they put more effort into the honyaki than their one offs I'd be surprised if you were anything but happy in purchasing.


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 20, 2016)

I seem to recall out of the recesses of my mind reading a post on the internet about a customer receiving a cracked Sukenari honyaki gyuto but that he was very happy with the blade otherwise and just want an exchange, not a refund, and that Sukenari was very professional about it and replaced it with a new one.

But that might have been a dream and I am too lazy to go search for it.

*edit* 
Only half of that was correct. The person just received a refund from the vendor after sending the knife back. Please ignore my posts in general as they are ill-researched.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Apr 20, 2016)

Not the honyaki but used the Damascus Aogami Super one and liked it quite a bit. Surprisingly high level of fit and finish and a very solid all around performer, would buy again for sure.

Mine was from JCK, kinda want one of the ZDP ones but the sticker shock on those is a bit much.


----------



## Ravipops (Apr 20, 2016)

This looks so beautiful for 750$ it really makes me skeptical


----------



## bkultra (Apr 20, 2016)

Mark did a pass-around with a 210 mm Sukenari honyaki. You can read people's thoughts on that knife on his forum under the "Passaround" section (it's on the first page). Keep in mind that the forum is owned and operated by the same people that own the store... So some people might be reluctant to post a negative review.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 20, 2016)

I've got a mirror polished Sukenari honyaki in white #1 and like the way it cuts. It takes a blazing sharp edge and the profile is very thin. The mirror polish is a pain in the rear to keep looking nice but otherwise good. The edge is really hard though and any technique flaws will cause it to chip but I think that's true of any honyaki blade that is really hard. I did a little chopping of herbs because I was playing with the knife and comparing it to other gyutos and had to take it to the stones to repair the edge. That being said, it's easy to sharpen and get really good results.

Pro's - gets and holds a really sharp edge. Nice profile, very thin behind the edge and cuts well. 
Con's - edge is delicate and will not tolerate banging it around on the board or any twisting whilst in contact with the board. Maintenance of the mirror polish is a pain. Food release is lesser than some other grinds like a Kato due to the lack of convexity in the grind. (Could also have something to do with the mirror polish also.)

Would I recommend it? Yes - it's a cool knife as long as you recognize it's and your limitations. If you are going to rock chop with it or start banging through bones you'll hate it....used within what it is designed for it cuts really well.


----------



## supersayan3 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have used it only at home yet, so I can't really tell, except it feels hard, I really like the edge white 1 takes more than white 2, and on a polyboard, it does not chip with rock chopping.
To maintain the mirror finish, after each use, metal polish paste


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 20, 2016)

DamageInc said:


> I seem to recall out of the recesses of my mind reading a post on the internet about a customer receiving a cracked Sukenari honyaki gyuto but that he was very happy with the blade otherwise and just want an exchange, not a refund, and that Sukenari was very professional about it and replaced it with a new one.
> 
> But that might have been a dream and I am too lazy to go search for it.
> 
> ...





bkultra said:


> Mark did a pass-around with a 210 mm Sukenari honyaki. You can read people's thoughts on that knife on his forum under the "Passaround" section (it's on the first page). Keep in mind that the forum is owned and operated by the same people that own the store... So some people might be reluctant to post a negative review.



Not sure how long this post will last but

The passaround was of the one that was cracked. The OP of the KKF thread really liked it and said:


> by far my favourite even amongst my Carter and shigefusa.


http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/23163-Cracked-Sukenari-honyaki

I owned the 240 gyuto so did some research after reading the KKF thread and I found the links for 2go; they probably won't work but we'll see...
http://www.This Site Not Allowed He...ri-honyaki-210mm-gyuto-passaround-t10367.html
http://www.This Site Not Allowed Here.comforum.com/sukenari-honyaki-cracked-t10167.html


As an outsider reading the experience I'd opt for a vendor such as JCK versus 2go, but that's just me. I sold my 240 because I wanted a 270 for my larger custom handle. It's been backordered for some time; in January Koki said February, in February said April, and now said June or beyond; so am thinking of using to funds for other projects in the interim.

I really liked the 240 and don't recall issues using on a hinoki board, but I only did push cutting and not chopping.


EDIT I probably shouldn't be posting now so if this gets deleted I'm okay with that


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 20, 2016)

James also Wells these by special order. With his custom handles. Id message him and get a price quote. He sells the zdp damascus ones for less than cktg and they come with ebony handles with silver spacers vs a regular ho? Handle. I will someday get a honyaki from him, he recently talked me out of a honyaki yanagiba which says words about his integrity.


----------



## limpet (Apr 21, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Pro's - gets and holds a really sharp edge. Nice profile, very thin behind the edge and cuts well.
> Con's - edge is delicate and will not tolerate banging it around on the board or any twisting whilst in contact with the board. Maintenance of the mirror polish is a pain. Food release is lesser than some other grinds like a Kato due to the lack of convexity in the grind. (Could also have something to do with the mirror polish also.)


Agree with everything here, except I haven't noticed the edge being more delicate than those on my other knives. I have a mirror polished gyuto 240.

Pro's - I really like the profile, it's slightly on the flatter side which is good since it's a short 240. Also, I like the solid, hard feeling of the blade when using it on the board.
Con's - Food release can really suck for reasons quoted above. It would really benefit from a bit more convex. The mirror polish is to me unwanted bling-bling that just increase the price and gives more friction. The blade is also a little bit too thick behind the edge for my taste so the next time I sharpen it, I plan to thin it out a little.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 21, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Not sure how long this post will last but
> 
> EDIT I probably shouldn't be posting now so if this gets deleted I'm okay with that



I don't get it. Why would your post be deleted?


----------



## leansmancave (Apr 21, 2016)

I definitely highly recommend Sukenari ZDP non-damascus knives. My suji has stellar f&f for a 300 USD knife. It's thin from the spine to the edge. If only they offer their AS knives in plain non-damascus non-mirror finish as well.

I also recommend getting them from James or JKI, depending on where you are and what currency that you would use for the purchase. Sukenari ZDPs from James also come with beautiful ebony handles by default. Whatever-togo kinda sucks and their prices are the highest among all.

Cheers,
Lean


----------



## LucasFur (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a 240 zdp damascus --- it is some what thicker, kinda what aaron in the video was saying. but the grind is great on mine


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 21, 2016)

I understand the statement is in relation to other honyaki blades, but nonetheless I wouldn't consider a Sukenari honyaki as being inexpensive. They are in fact expensive. 

I'm under the impression the cracked honyaki blade was actually just a surface scratch, can anyone confirm or deny that? 

Regardless, it's a knife I'd love to have in my collection one day. The mirror polish would be annoying to keep shining.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 21, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> I don't get it. Why would your post be deleted?



Not sure, I was thinking that it may have crossed the line.


----------



## miccro (Apr 22, 2016)

miyabi said:


> I understand the statement is in relation to other honyaki blades, but nonetheless I wouldn't consider a Sukenari honyaki as being inexpensive. They are in fact expensive.
> 
> I'm under the impression the cracked honyaki blade was actually just a surface scratch, can anyone confirm or deny that?
> 
> Regardless, it's a knife I'd love to have in my collection one day. The mirror polish would be annoying to keep shining.



i owned that knife - it was a crack and not a surface scratch, it showed around the heat hardened area of the knife on both sides.

- liked the knife was very happy with it, i ended up replacing the knife with another 210 sukenari honyaki. By the time it had arrived though id got used to my 240 carter and not yet fully returned to the 210 in daily use. Ill have to get it out and give the carter a rest.

the replacement came from JCK


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying, miccro. 

You purchasing a second one does say something about the knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad that miccro was able to contribute. It wasn't difficult for me to bust out some Google-fu to find the 2go pass around or posts/video about "scratches" after seeing the KKF post, but hearing from the original owner is always reassuring.


----------



## QCDawg (Apr 23, 2016)

miyabi said:


> Thanks for clarifying, miccro.
> 
> You purchasing a second one does say something about the knife.



I have two also. A 240 gyuto wa handled AS Damascus. Gorgeous. Ferrule cracked so it's going back to Koki (who can't be any nicer / cooler). I'm not one for "the whole matching set" but I wanted a big petty and got a 165mm gingami Damascus that's my "go to" now.

Really like this company's blades..great "guts", good grind, geometry, steel, fit and finish. Then...uh...they're Damascus is flippin gorgeous.

I'm a fan. JCK is pretty dang stand up too.

Bill (QCDawg)


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 23, 2016)

I would say they're ok, no problem, but for the money I would spend the extra money and go with something from Sakai like Konosuke or Nenohi. Better fit and finish but MUCH nicer grinds and performance. The ZDP Gyuto I have from Sukenari doesn't compare to the HD2 from Konosuke when it comes to cutting performance.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 24, 2016)

One thing I will say is that maintenance thinning is essential with these knives. At least the 240 I own.


----------

